# healthy high protein meals that also taste good



## wheelchairMOFO (Jan 10, 2001)

I am looking for some  recipies on high protein meals besides the usual can of tuna.  Are there any snacks that are high in protein that also taste good??  and how many grams of protein are in a glass of milk??  I have a hard time taking supplements cuz they screw up my stomach so I'm hoping I can get some good recipies for meals that don't taste like total shizznit!!!


----------



## FAngel (Jan 10, 2001)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/recipe.htm 

scroll down for a list of recipes


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 10, 2001)

Have you had a look at the Body for Life Diet plans? They've got lots of ideas on some great meals and snacks. 

Its at www.Bodyforlife.com


----------



## seyone (Jan 11, 2001)

milk has 8grams per cup.
i like to grill salmon, put lemon juice, dill, salt pepper and some olive oil in a bowl and marinate the salmon for a while and grill. tastes awesome, good for you.


----------



## crowman (Jan 13, 2001)

There are some really good tasting (and healthy) chicken recipies out there. 
I'm really getting sick of tuna.  I have come to the point that I have to put some kind of really spicy sauce on the tuna so I don't taste it.

------------------
-Crowman
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------

